# Do You Like Anime?



## Andrew (Mar 2, 2006)

Is there anyone here other than me that likes anime? Ive seen all of the current 174 episodes of naruto and 67 episodes of bleach. I also watch Mushishi, fullmetal alchemist, wolfs rain, and a couple others...

BTW, I didnt mean to put "yes!!" and "No" twice. :?


----------



## ibanez_freak (Mar 3, 2006)

Isn't there a 50/50 option lol?

Unfortunately I really can't stand a lot of the anime stories that are around but I really really like the art work sometimes. I'll put in a yes and a no. actually forget that, i'll think of something.

Cheers, Cameron.

p.s. but battle royale is cool, didnt they make an anime comic of that?


----------



## Techuser (Mar 3, 2006)

Sure i like !

my favorites : Berserk, Guyver


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm still getting through Naruto...I'm on ep 100, but I only have 155 total  I'm still working on getting the movie too.

I'd also recomend Ghost in the Shell...its pretty exciting.


----------



## Rick (Mar 3, 2006)

Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Lee2k4 (Mar 3, 2006)

Why have you put No twice? I don't like it much depends on what type of anime it is :wink:


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Mar 3, 2006)

Got all episodes of: Bleach, Beserk, Naruto, FMA, Blue Gender, evangelion... then again the question is, what dont i have on my computer with a TB of space?


----------



## Andrew (Mar 4, 2006)

@Cameron - Chances are, if its on tv, then there's a manga for it.

@Techuser - Havent heard much about those, will check those out when I get a chance.

@Jodokohajjio - I would suggest getting a premiumship at naruto-kun.com. Its worth the five bucks. Ive heard a lot of people saying they liked ghost in the shell, will have to check that one out once I get some more space on my computer, lol.

@Sheldon - :shock: I used to have all naruto and bleach, but I ended up with ~1gig of space left on my comp, so I had to delete most of them.  My dad is looking at getting another 300 or 500 gig hard drive though.

How many episodes of FMA are there(or is it still running)? Ive been having a hard time getting eps of that series. Ive got a batch torrent of 1-52 D'ling, but its been going for at least 2 weeks and has another 2 weeks to go..  

Oh, and have you heard much about the upcoming season of naruto? Should be really good...cant wait to see the older versions of the characters.  

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Mar 4, 2006)

FMA is 52 eps start ot finish and there is a film to explain the ending, which IMO was a real let down (the ending not the film, i havnt had time towatch it yet)

As for naruto, the new series does sounds cool, problem being naruto will always suck as a main character :/


----------



## infinity (Mar 4, 2006)

can we have a poll on here about who likes hentai too?


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Mar 4, 2006)

10 weeks ago, i would have laughed at you, then my clan members kept posting "furries" in IRC. How... pleasant :shock:

FYI, my clan are currently in the final of a tournament as i type, we're just waiting for it to start! Go me!

BTW - we won!


----------



## randyardvark (Mar 11, 2006)

im a tri gun an outlaw star fan, awsome artwork with a good story line with a dplash of humor thrown in, oh and cow boy behop


----------



## ibanez_freak (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok, I've joined the crew and am watching plenty of anime stuff now. Naruto and FMA all the way!!!!

Cameron.

p.s. forgot to mention akira.


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jul 6, 2006)

old school anime is good. like 80's and 90's fist of the north star rocks!


----------



## joseofsa (Jul 6, 2006)

I LOVE Evangelion, like DBZ, Full Metal Alchemist, Bastard, Naruto, Samuri Champloo, Scryed, Ghost in the shell(movie), Ghost in the Shell(series), Devil Hunter Yoko, and Agent Aika.


----------

